# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  COVID-19  The responsible SA Business Response

## Dave A

By mid-morning Friday 6th March I was left in no doubt as to the serious impact COVID-19 a.k.a Coronavirus was going to have on South Africa. In just two hours our little hygiene company had more enquiries for sanitizer type products than we have had for the previous two years.

And it didn't take long to find the reality was grim. Chasing our supply chain to get santizer products, it was quickly established that demand had just massively outstripped available supply. This past week I have spent much time trying to deal with the supply chain problem (more about that later), but what I want to kick off here first is a very frank discussion about what is the appropriate, responsible response for a South African Business to this crisis.

Based on experience from around the world, it is clear the harsh reality is there are two serious threats posed by the COVID-19 pandemic to consider:

Widespread infection will quickly result in a shortage of medical resources for those who need medical help.While it seems the health impact will be pretty small for the vast majority of us, the economic impact is likely to be significant and affect all of us
So measures need to protect staff and clients as much as possible, reduce transmission rates, and do whatever we can to manage the economic impact.

During the past week each division within our group has met to develop a strategy to deal with the COVID-19 pandemic threat. My two headline points arising from those meetings are these:

*The time to change our habits and practices is NOW.* 
Reported cases in SA are still pretty low, but breakout and rapid escalation seems highly likely, even inevitable. (I see the NICD report for today has reported cases in SA up to 51, so things are moving along quickly.)

It takes time to change habits and practices. If we can make these changes *now* (before the virus is widespread), we'll be better placed for the day personal exposure comes and our habits and practices become critical to our personal outcome.

*The potential economic impact strikes closer to home than the health threat.*
Most of us are not going to face a serious health impact from this virus, so it's easy to think "no big deal." However, ask how well placed staff and the business is to face a 30 to 60 day loss of income tends to sharply focus the minds of those around the table...

I'll start covering other points and thoughts that have come up so far in following posts. Feel free to add your own thoughts and points along the way.

----------


## ians

I had a bad feeling about this...so i decided to pay all my bills 2 months in advance... i dont know that was such a smart decision...if you dont pay your bills once this virus gets into full swing ...nobody is going to be knocking on your door ...especially if you have a sign which says ...sick ...self isolation  :Wink: 

I am thinking it might have been a better idea to withdraw all the money i had in the bank and lock it away... winter isnt even here yet ...this virus is only starting... this is going to go on for months. 

We have planted our veg garden full and busy making more space around the yard to grow more.

I am going to start fasting and changing my eating habits today.

People are worried about hand wash and masks and toilet paper  :Frown: 

People who are going to be worst affected... smoker ...obese and one who have a low immune system.

what we should be doing is getting as fit and healthy as possible and talking vitamins to bboost your immune system.

Stop wasting money on silly shyte... clamp down expenditure. 

stop shaking hands ...hugging and all that stuff. 

stay out building with aircons... they just circulate the virus.

----------

Chrisjan B (21-Mar-20)

----------


## Dave A

Stopping transmission via contact points is reported as critical to slowing down the spread. Our tactic is to sanitise high touch areas regularly (at least daily, and in many instances even more regularly) and have sanitizer dispensers available at critical points.

At our business premises we have sanitizer dispensers at the entrance, at the biometric clocking machine (everyone to use santizer on their hands before or after every clocking), at the kitchen, in the change room and in each of the ablutions. We have a sanitizer dispenser in every vehicle, and we are giving every member of staff a full sanitizer dispenser to take home for home use for them and their family. We have sanitizer gel and sanitizer fluid available, and staff are free to choose their preference.

The focus on having sanitizer fluid and sanitizer gel in abundant supply and actively encouraging staff and visitors to use it is because while apparently you can wash your hands with soap and water for 20 seconds to achieve a similar result, the hard truth is most people don't and won't.

The objective is to sanitize on arrival, santize before entering a client's premises, santize upon leaving a client's premises, and whenever one deems appropriate in between.

I am looking closely at options that will reduce the use of door handles...

----------

Chrisjan B (21-Mar-20)

----------


## Dave A

This point goes with frequent proper cleansing or sanitising of our hands.

One of the habits we need to change is reducing how often we touch our face. The objective is to only touch your face after you have sanitised your hands.

The point here is the virus can't walk or fly - it needs our assistance to get where it wants to get, our respiratory system. It is not trivial to stop our hands from touching surfaces that may have an active load of Coronavirus. However, we can't get infected through our skin. If we only touch our face or handle food after sanitizing our hands, the risk of transmission from touching surfaces is significantly reduced.

I've been working hard on this as a personal discipline for a week now, and I'm getting pretty good at it - even when there's an itch...
Apparently it takes 21 days to change a habit, so still some conscious effort required.

----------

Chrisjan B (21-Mar-20)

----------


## ians

The big question is gona be how will already struggling companies still pay wages... how will us little companies pay wages...i could maybe pay wages for a month or 2 tops then what?

What is gona happen as work flow reduces... companies cant cant pay your invoices? This year hasnt been a good start for many... i keep hearing comments about how fortunate i am to have so much work (this is going to change soon) ...most small businesses are already struggling since the beginning of this year... add a virus. 

What is going to happen to big companies which cannot get product ...which will result in plants closing... imagine having to pay wages for 150 staff members.

After Cyril had his say this evening... events are gona be canceled... we talking comrades ...the Epic... The tour Durban ...these are massive events which generate revenue for local business of all types.

This country can barely survive without a virus.

Time to stock up on rat packs and similar type food... dont forget your toilet paper before the shelves get empty... we gona need a t least a 6 month supply  :Wink:  

YOu gona need to adapt to survive.

My priority is gona be solar power ...time to send the generator in for a service ...fill up all the gas bottles 2 last around 8 months ...maybe get another just in case... i have fridges ...lights and stoves which can all run on gas...it will feel like we are camping.

Got the plastic pool sorted ...it works as a pool to cool off in the hot days... but also works great as a backup water supply....idle for washing clothes ...flushing toilets etc. 

Got my old geyser up in the roof still which is idle for water storage .

Veg garden is looking good ...we have a slug problem ...need to find a way to get rid of them.

----------


## Dave A

Two main indicators of potential Coronavirus infection is a temperature from 37.8 degrees Celsius and above, and a new cough.

If you are showing symptoms of Coronavirus infection:

Do not go to work - no-one is going to thank you for introducing them to the virus or risking shutting down the workplace.Do not just arrive at a medical facility to report for testing - if medical assistance isn't carefully managed, you run the risk of shutting down the facility for a while and placing exposed medical staff to 14 days of self-isolation.Do not use public transportTry not to expose other people to yourselfDo self isolate for seven days. It is understood you are at your most contagious for the first three days of symptoms and should no longer be contagious after seven days from the onset of symptoms.You can call 0800 029 999 (South African COVID-19 support number) for advice and assistance as to what to do next.

Probably worth mentioning here that surgical masks are designed to inhibit the wearer from transmitting potential infectious material into the environment and onto others, rather than keep infectious material out of the wearer's respiratory system. If someone starts coughing around you, it is probably more beneficial for them to put on a mask to limit potential spread than for you to pop one on to keep the infection out.

(I predict people with coughs are about to become social outcasts, particularly in crowded spaces such as public transport).

There's quite  good page on self-isolation issues from Sky News here.

In a South African context, quite a few of these DO's and DON'Ts come with particular challenges. We should dig into these deeper in later posts...

----------

Chrisjan B (21-Mar-20)

----------


## Derlyn

Thanks Dave

One question. Am I missing something ?  Why the run on toilet paper ?

One would have thought that food and water comes first if one has to self quarantine.

We have made a concerted effort as far as sanitizing is concerned, but our usage of toilet paper has not increased.

Apparently in Australia and England, the shelves are empty.

Derek

----------


## adrianh

Because there seems to be a shortage of supply from China (...and people are STUPID)


https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...b6f86de1252f0d

“I’m buying it because everyone else is doing it,” said Lisa. It was the simple reason many gave.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...474955e94deb4d

----------


## ians

> Thanks Dave
> 
> One question. Am I missing something ?  Why the run on toilet paper ?
> 
> One would have thought that food and water comes first if one has to self quarantine.
> 
> We have made a concerted effort as far as sanitizing is concerned, but our usage of toilet paper has not increased.
> 
> Apparently in Australia and England, the shelves are empty.
> ...


Just because of panic buying... people are stocking up for months to come... toilet paper is not only used for wiping your backside ...it is also used to blow your nose... so if you get the flu ...you gona be going through rolls of "toilet paper" or so people think. 

hand wash is also "out of stock" ...all the shelves were empty ...dischem had 1 bottle left.

A couple weeks ago i saw and ad for bulk mask ...at the time i wasnt thinking smart ...the person had hundreds of boxes for sale... they are all sold... this is how people make money.

if you were in the SADF doing basics....the smart people would stand in the que and buy up all the chocolates and coke... people were prepared to pay R10 for a coke ...i am talking back in 1983 ...same thing is going to happen now ...the smart people will buy up everything and then triple the price and make some good money. 

Where is buffet and gates investing all their money ...yip... world health and vaccines.

Business is booming for the smart people.

----------


## ians

I see one of the points stated on the sms doing the rounds.

"Funding made available to reinforce the system introduction"... lets hope this is not just another opportunity for certain people to take advantage....lets hope it gets used for what it is intended for ... this country has a bad reputation for for people with sticky fingers.

----------


## ians

We all know about washing about washing our hands and that kind of stuff ... i went to hospital 3 days ago and got the whole run down... asked a million questions etc etc etc... they even take your ID number and physical address so that they can track you down.

My concern is how is business going to handle this pandemic and what is your responsibility as a company?

with regards to wages when staff are off sick... or if they go into self quarantine....do you pay sick leave until it is completed ...then take annual leave ? 

if staff arrive at work ..can you force them to leave the premises if they are showing signs of the virus? what then do you have to contact the health department to come to your business premises and lock down the entire building and everyone in it?

----------


## ians

The important questions.

If you as a employee cant pay your bills at the end of the month ... are banks and other money lenders gona offer a grace period for example your bond or vehicle finance ...insurance companies etc.

Is business going to allow a tax exempt at the end of the month for people who get ill and cant work?

Is the government going to assist business which take a knock if employees get ill and dont go to work causing the business to stop production?


There is a bright side to this whole thing ...we could as a country provide food for the people... rather than buying from everywhere else in the world ...we have the land and the people. 

This country has potential to do anything... we just need to stick together and make it happen... this virus is going to affect a lot of people ...just imagine if we allowed it to affect us in a positive way.

----------


## IanF

Here are some simple South African posters that you can print.
https://thebreadcrumbs.co.za/covid19poster.html 

My big concern is how are SMEs going to survive with minimal work?
We have got a few jobs in to print some Covid posters, but nowhere near enough to cater for the dearth of other work.

----------

tec0 (22-Mar-20)

----------


## ians

> Here are some simple South African posters that you can print.
> https://thebreadcrumbs.co.za/covid19poster.html 
> 
> My big concern is how are SMEs going to survive with minimal work?
> We have got a few jobs in to print some Covid posters, but nowhere near enough to cater for the dearth of other work.


Just received a message doing the rounds in the UK.

All South African Citizens entitled to claim R785 a day .............starting the 17 March 2020 .......no matter employment status... blah blah. 

it is a message with a link...that is more money than most people earn a day in this country... i would be very weary of the link attached to this message.

----------


## adrianh

We just got a warning from our neighborhood watch that people are going around claiming to work for Netcare and testing for the virus. Seems to be a new robbery ploy.

----------


## adrianh

Covid-19 is going to cause lots and lots of parents to go insane......we are forced to have our little $h1Ts at home for the next month....

----------


## ians

> Covid-19 is going to cause lots and lots of parents to go insane......we are forced to have our little $h1Ts at home for the next month....


If you are fortunate enough to work from home ...what about all the households which both parent work. 

We are in a bit of a spot... even the holiday care where my daughter normally goes during school holidays is closed  :Frown:

----------


## ians

We are in deep shyte ...apparently not only are we in a technical recession ...the country is broke... no surprise ...after all the looting ...why would they have put something away for the rainy days... there is talk that they might drop the interest rate but other than that ...there is no money to assist the people of this country.

They are saying dont sell your stock even though they are falling through their a$$.

They were showing people panic buying... hello  ...its not panic  buying ...its being smart in many ways.

prices are still normal.

products are still available. 

but more important ...

there is only 62 infected people ...so going to the local mass store is still pretty safe  :Wink:  

so call it what you want ...at least i have the most important stuff covered.

The first thing people say when they are put into isolation ...i wish i had done some shopping ...dont be that fool.

----------


## adrianh

> If you are fortunate enough to work from home ...what about all the households which both parent work. 
> 
> We are in a bit of a spot... even the holiday care where my daughter normally goes during school holidays is closed


I've been working from home for many years. I do 99% of the work at home and hardly ever need to go out. My clients have their drivers deliver and collect from me more or less once a week. My eldest daughter still lives with me and I take her to varsity every day. My other daughter stays in the hostel in Stellenbosch. All that it means for us is that my eldest daughter I I won't go out at all and my youngest daughter is going to go stay with her boyfriend in Muizenberg. My wife works in the UK and her company is very good with this sort of thing. In real terms this thing has absolutely no effect on my life whatsoever. I like living like a hermit so now I don't have to go out at all for the next month. We did buy some supplies but nothing out of the ordinary - Just the most important stuff we would have bought in the next 4 weeks anyway.

----------


## Derlyn

Someone asked a question yesterday and I have yet to hear an answer.

How safe is one in a swimming pool ?

Derek

----------


## ians

Just imagine what the CV 19 vaccine will be worth... not only will it be worth more money than you could imagine ...it will also be cleared for use without all the red tape... it makes you wonder why people like gates and buffet when asked in a n interview long before this virus started where they were investing their money ...world health and yip you got it ...vaccines... i am thinking this is where I should be buying shares.

When you hear about stuff being written about this pandemic long before it actually happened ...doesnt it make you think. 

Panic buying ...they say dont panic... do you really want to go into a shopping centre when this pandemic is in full swing.

Put up your hand and say "I" ...if you believe the SA government has this virus pandemic under control and will be able to manage this pandemic and the people when it starts rolling in SA.,, nobody is wearing face masks ...people are still shaking hands ... turning on taps in the toilet to wash hands... pushing the trolling then only wiping down the handle... handling cards at the tills... pushing card machine buttons ...leaning against counters... opening doors... pressing elevator buttons.

The worse... was a person standing packing a shelf in super market  coughing all the product he was packing ...you would think the manager would remove the person as soon as they start coughing.. at least put the person in the back where nobody cant see him coughing all the products you are about to load into your trolley  :Frown:   and you wonder why there is panic buying... we only have 62 reported cases ...rather get in and get what you need before there are thousands of infected people handling the stuff.

----------


## ians

Worth a watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSQztKXR6k0

----------


## adrianh

Three great forces rule the world: stupidity, fear and greed.

― Albert Einstein

----------


## ians

" OUT OF STOCK" 

The most common used phrase at the moment.

Beside all the food stores emptying faster than people can say ...out of stock.

No inverters ...no batteries ...i needed 6 LED 6000K nano lights... no stock... everything is becoming a problem.

----------


## adrianh

I live very close to the N1 highway in Goodwood Cape Town. The road noise is normally quite loud and one can judge the time of day and the time of year by listening to the ambient sound mostly coming from the highway. Today sounds like Christmas day - it is deathly quiet - even quieter than a Sunday. I take it that 99% of Cape Town are staying indoors....

----------


## ians

Anyone have a mixture to make it yourself ...considering there are no stocks on the shelves and the majority of people in this country just dont have R50- 70 to blow on hand sanitizer.

----------


## ians

https://www.healthline.com/health/ho...er#ingredients


https://www.who.int/gpsc/5may/Guide_...Production.pdf

----------


## ians

I thought i would make my own hand sanitizer...

It seems the smart people have bought out all the 99 % alcohol in Sa already... no stocks available and no ETA.

I have a garden full of aloes and i know where to find more ...just dont tell my wife... i am sure she wont miss them... and i know how to erase the DVR...  the other place  ...the people are at work... i know where all the beams are ...and there is no CCTV  :Wink:

----------


## ians

What is the SA government going to do for business in SA. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG4do83CFUk

----------


## ians

Imagine that....note the date 2015

----------


## JohanJack

Life is stable now because Corona Virus. We even can't go outside like before. Always need to avoid crowded places.

----------


## IanF

> Anyone have a mixture to make it yourself ...considering there are no stocks on the shelves and the majority of people in this country just dont have R50- 70 to blow on hand sanitizer.


We made our own, we use denatured 99.9% alcohol we use for cleaning some machines and had a few litres. Then added RO water about 60/40 and use that.
The alcohol we got last year from Enterprise Ethanol and it is not cheap. Not sure of the stock position currently.

----------


## AndyD

The economic impact worries me more than the actual virus.

In Cape Town with it's high reliance on tourism it's going to be devastating. I'd guess about 90% of business is either directly tourist related or indirectly as part of the supply chain that services those business and people employed by them. Economically I see this ending very badly.

Almost immediately I see the vast majority of restaurants, bars, hotels, tour companies, retail outlets etc bankrupt in the coming weeks and months. When the cards at the base of the stack fall those above will follow later.

----------


## AndyD

Personally I'm not too badly placed, I own everything I have and my business has. No vehicle payments, no bonds, no loans or finance, no rental agreements... not even phone contracts so I can run on a shoestring indefinately. I fear many others are not so well placed though....

----------

tec0 (22-Mar-20)

----------


## adrianh

This thing affects so many people is so many ways - Most airline pilots and cabin crew are hourly paid and the airline industry has hit the fan (pardon the pun).

----------


## ians

> Personally I'm not too badly placed, I own everything I have and my business has. No vehicle payments, no bonds, no loans or finance, no rental agreements... not even phone contracts so I can run on a shoestring indefinately. I fear many others are not so well placed though....


I am in a similar situation ...I  have just paid up my credit card (wish i hadnt considering what is happening ...it would have given me just that little extra backup)...have a small bond ...no vehicle finance ...no loans... no cellphone contracts...no wholesaler accounts ... just 2 staff wages to pay.

My only headache is the electricity department ...they arrived at the gate yesterday to read the meter ... they havent read my meter since the middle of 2018 and havent been billing me an estimate since the middle of 2018 ...my rates ...water and sewage etc are up to date...that is gona hurt.

At least the good news is my bond rate has dropped.

----------


## ians

The emails have started ...factory shutdowns.

What does this mean for us small business?

Do we put our staff on short time for the month while all the factories are on shut down...no work no pay?

Do we rather send staff home on short time before the virus gets us ...on short time no pay ...on sick leave you have to pay?

What happens if one of your staff members die form the virus ?

----------


## ians

If you are put on short time for 14 days ...your normal deductions will apply?

----------


## adrianh

Although I told my guy not to work this week I still paid him in full. I have money and he doesn't. I do what I think is right no matter who says what.

----------


## Derlyn

Presently, tenants are finding all the reasons in the world for not allowing us access to do our work.

I don't suppose one can blame them.

This week we worked for 2 and a half days. I paid my assistant, Xolani, in full for the whole week.
I will carry on doing so for as long as my financial position allows.  He has 2 children to feed,  I have none.

We are in for difficult times. If I can cover his pay and expenses, I'll be ok.
In fact, if it wasn't for Xolani, I would have shut shop long ago to go fishing full time.

Adrian, you and I are on the same page, brother.

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek

----------

adrianh (20-Mar-20)

----------


## ians

> Although I told my guy not to work this week I still paid him in full. I have money and he doesn't. I do what I think is right no matter who says what.


I am also in the same boat ......for how long i dont know... we are going to get to the point where we either pay the bond or pay wages ...we gona get to a point where the funds are going to run out ...then what ...sell your house to pay wages?

----------


## adrianh

> I am also in the same boat ......for how long i dont know... we are going to get to the point where we either pay the bond or pay wages ...we gona get to a point where the funds are going to run out ...then what ...sell your house to pay wages?


We all just do what we can....

----------


## ians

I have just received a message from Standard bank ...GOOD NEWS... talking about paying wages or the bond... looks like the bank is offering a payment holiday from the 1 April - 30 June 2020 

There are T&Cs (what doesnt have them) it is still good news...interest and fees will still be charged.

I have just watched the nation address ...are these ministers and the president immune to CV19 ? Everyone is going on about isolation and 1.5 m distances and large groups... non wearing masks and all standing right next to each other.

No real feedback ...just a lot of talk about them talking about the issue.

----------


## adrianh

Well Trump told the americans that no more than 10 people should gather together at a time (he had 16 people in his TV delegation at the time.....)

Leading by example......she's not beeeeg....

----------


## ians

I am sure Standard bank is gona be overwhelmed with calls this morning... people trying to figue out the message they sent out yesterday... then another sent out a couple hours later informing everyone that the first message was an error and only small enterprise customers business loan/s apply 

Who actually qualifies for the payment holiday and does it mean the payment holiday is for the bond portion only ...but not the interest and fees.

Here is the catch ...my business is run from home ...my bond is in a joint account ... so which part qualifies for the payment holiday.

Lets say my bond is R5000 ...the monthly interest is R2300 and the fee is R60 

The holiday is for the R2640 but the R2360 must still be paid ? 

DO i actually qualify for the payment holiday ... the bond is not a business loan?

----------


## Dave A

At least Government and Business Unity SA are looking at how the Unemployment Insurance Fund might be able to assist through the crisis. If there is a shutdown, if the Fund could cover a percentage of the payroll where employment has been suspended (rather than employers retrenching / suspending employment / running out of benefits etc.)...

The worrying part is it took UIF ages to get the systems in place to deal with the new paternity leave benefit. There will be no such time luxury if a special "Coronavirus lay-off" benefit is introduced.

----------


## ians

So i contacted the bank to get the facts.

If you are with Standard bank and you received the same message i did ...it means your business loans are uptodate and you qualify for a payment holiday.

You can now apply for a the payment holiday.

You have to contact standard bank and prove you need the holiday by submitting proof of your loss of income (your accountant must submit the relevant documents)

You then have the choice of extending your bond for a a longer period ...at a "FEE" 

or You can have the outstanding balance added to your capital amount and increase your monthly installment which will come into affect as soon as the payment holiday is up.

----------


## ians

The payment holiday from Standard bank is a good example of how the rich get richer and the poor get poorer... the only holiday is the island they go and enjoy sipping on cocktails while they laugh at the fools who are struggling to get by... the shareholders must be rubbing their hands together with a huge smile with all the additional profits to come.

Man they gona bend the public over and ride you like a pig as you squeal in these difficult times and months/years to come.

----------


## adrianh

> The payment holiday from Standard bank is a good example of how the rich get richer and the poor get poorer... the only holiday is the island they go and enjoy sipping on cocktails while they laugh at the fools who are struggling to get by... the shareholders must be rubbing their hands together with a huge smile with all the additional profits to come.
> 
> Man they gona bend the public over and ride you like a pig as you squeal in these difficult times and months/years to come.


What about things like car loans?

----------


## Dave A

From the Standard Bank email doing the rounds...



> *Payment relief on Business Loans*
> 
> As part of our ongoing commitment to support your business through this period Standard Bank will offer payment relief to our small enterprise clients with a turnover of less that R20 million from 01 April until 30 June 2020. 
> 
> The terms of the repayment will be restructured to capitalise interest and fees on your current products with us, to be repaid over and extended term. This will be an automatic adjustment, however, should you not wish to take advantage of this payment relief period, please email Businessassist@standardbank.co.za.
> 
> For more information, please contact your Relationship manager or Banker or visit our website.
> 
> Customers who are in financial distress should contact us as soon as possible. The sooner we are informed, the sooner both parties can find a workable solution to address or resolve issues of financial distress.

----------


## ians

21 day lockdown ...that's me done... one thing i have learnt from this... all those assets which I have accumulated over a period of time mean absolutely nothing in a time like this... i will certainly be rethinking my stractergy going forward.


I have shared out what money i have left with my staff and taken a small portion for myself to buy food and stuff to get me through... i have sent them home to so they prepare for the shutdown.

----------


## adrianh

> 21 day lockdown ...that's me done... one thing i have learnt from this... all those assets which I have accumulated over a period of time mean absolutely nothing in a time like this... i will certainly be rethinking my stractergy going forward.
> 
> 
> I have shared out what money i have left with my staff and taken a small portion for myself to buy food and stuff to get me through... i have sent them home to so they prepare for the shutdown.


See it as a time to take stock and decide what is really important to you. I set my life up so that I could work from home and be with my kids as much as possible. That decision is paying off now (in a somewhat strange way) 

It isn't all doom and gloom - I like being on my own and as such this is an opportunity to catch up on some reading, R&D, doing tutorials etc.

We are still alive and the world hasn't ended. We have a lot to be thankful for even though we are living through this trying time.

Watch this video and stay safe. The cartoon just shows that although life has its ups n downs you can still be happy. Its all about your mindset.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WyR4AqRweY

----------


## Jetjunky

I am a small business owner, luckily I dont have any staff, however I do have loan accounts and suppliers to pay monthly. I thought I would be covered by my business interruption insurance. Reading the explanation of the cover on the website https://www.santam.co.za/blog/busine...your-business/ it sounds fantastic. However after visiting my broker today she emailed me the company response: this insurance only covers physical damage to property that prevents work. I swear in my next life I am going to work in insurance. You can always find a way to squirm out of covering your clients. 

Quite honestly without any financial assistance my business will close, I can not last 3 weeks without income. What's worse is that the lockdown falls over month end which means my account customers are unlikely to pay until after they come back, whenever that will be...

----------


## ians

The shutdown hasnt even started and the rats have already started ... i am already getting calls offering loans.

----------


## ians

Adrian ...now we know what you do in your spare time   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Its not all doom and gloom ...I am done financially (just my cash flow) what is important is i have what I need to make money ...my health and my equipment... i need about 60 days to finish all the projects at home... these next 21 days are gona be busy. 

Cleared out all the scrap metal and took it to the dump ...got a couple hundred bucks... paid for supplies for the house  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

Sign of the times ... Tinder pick up line!

----------


## ians

Wouldnt plumbing and electrical be regarded as an essential service?

----------


## adrianh

[QUOTE=ians;154775]Adrian ...now we know what you do in your spare time   :Stick Out Tongue: 

LoL - "Spare Time" now that is a strange concept. My work / hobbies / relaxation is all rolled into one. 

Anyway, I understand that my lifestyle and outlook on life are not norm so best I keep quiet about such things...

Be Safe, Be Healthy and most of all Be Happy...

----------


## ians

Business question.

As a small business who qualifies and a basic procedure to apply for the support?

----------


## ians

Business question.

A list of essential services who will continue to operate besides doctors...nurses...police...security companies? 

For example ...you can go fishing if you have a commercial license and provide food.

----------


## ians

Fact: 

If you require support as an SMME.

you go to http://www.smmesa.gov.za/

The link is like everything else in SA ...broken lets hope they can fix it and be responsible like other countries like Australia who have already paid out people who have applied for support.

Rumour: 

They are only going to support 51 % black owned companies ...please tell me this rumour is false.

----------


## adrianh

I am getting fake Standard Bank mail about the Covid Virus relief with links to sign up - THE LINKS ARE FAKE

DO NOT OPEN ANYTHING FROM STANDARD BANK RELATED TO THIS!!!!!!!!

This is the content of the FAKE mail




> STANDARD BANK APPROVED COVID-19 FINANCIAL RELIEF MEASURES REWARDS FOR ALL CUSTOMERS
> Written by Standard Bank Staff Reporter on 24 Mar 2020 18:21
> 
> Good day,
> 
> According to the bank, the rewards payment relief for the banks customers with a turnover of less than R200 million will commence on 1 April 2020 and run through to end June 2020.
> 
>  The relief will come from capitalising the interest and fees typically paid to the bank each month and changing the terms of repayment to a later date and be free to active your Rewards now, Standard Bank South Africa chief executive, Lungisa Fuzile.
> 
> ...

----------


## Derlyn

Just read the Categorisation of Essential Services during lockdown as gazetted.

Regulation 11A

B6: Electricity, water, gas and fuel production, supply and maintenance.


Does the above mean that if I am called out for a main breaker tripping, will it be illegal for me as a registered and licensed electrician to get into my car to go and assist ?


Derek

----------


## ians

Do you think there is going to be a an interest rate reduction.

----------


## ians

> Just read the Categorisation of Essential Services during lockdown as gazetted.
> 
> Regulation 11A
> 
> B6: Electricity, water, gas and fuel production, supply and maintenance.
> 
> 
> Does the above mean that if I am called out for a main breaker tripping, will it be illegal for me as a registered and licensed electrician to get into my car to go and assist ?
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone actually knows what is going to happen... just dont walk your dog down the road.

----------


## ians

If you are out of funds and need to make a few bob ...now would be a good time to offer a delivery service for essential items ...or a bread and milk delivery service.

----------


## ians

it seems the www.smmesa.co.za is "PARKED" registered on behalf of a client.

----------


## Dave A

You need to go to https://smmesa.gov.za/ - the secure protocol.

The website seems rather pointless though  :Confused:

----------


## Greig Whitton

The Department of Small Business Development's communication re the SME relief fund has been absolutely abysmal, which is par for the course. Here are key details in the public domain:

1. The funding will be allocated to three distinct segments:

- SMEs that supply hygiene or medical products directly relevant to COVID-19.
- Deferments for SMEs funded by the Small Enterprise Finance Agency (SEFA).
- SMEs that are in distress as a direct result of COVID-19.

Clearly the third of these will have the broadest relevance, but it's unclear how much of the total budget will be allocated to each segment.

2. The funding will be structured as a low interest loan (prime less 5%). It will not be a non-repayable grant or subsidy.

3. Anyone can apply to the fund, not just black-owned SMES. 

There is, however, circumstantial evidence that the DSBD's original intent was to limit the fund to black entrepreneurs. Furthermore, the DSBD has a heavy bias towards startups, informal enterprises, as well as rural, youth, and women entrepreneurs. So I doubt applications will be assessed equitably.

4. The DSBD's turnaround time is 42 - 78 hours.

This is highly unlikely. I've been told by contacts within the DSBD that applications will be processed by a Small Enterprise Finance Agency task force consisting of a dozen people working remotely from home.

A single task team member won't process more than a few dozen applications per day (and even that is an incredibly optimistic estimate if the track record of the DSBD and SEFA for other funding programs is anything to go by).

Based on all of this, and my 10+ years of working with government funding agencies (including the DSBD), I think it is very unlikely that many SMEs will benefit from the fund (or benefit soon enough to make a difference).

I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## ians

In other words best you get an essential service certificate and get out there and make some money.

----------


## Blurock

Do not hold your breath to get any assistance from government. They are bankrupt and will have a hard time bailing themselves out of the mess they made of this country.
The red tape and bias will make it almost impossible.

----------


## ians

Fact: 

All systems go ...it seems the government sites are up and running. 

Applied for financial assistance on the SMME platform ...lets see what happens.

Now i just need to find out how to go about making sure my staff can get uif or if the smme will assist with funding.

----------

adrianh (01-Apr-20)

----------


## Derlyn

> Fact: 
> 
> All systems go ...it seems the government sites are up and running. 
> 
> Applied for financial assistance on the SMME platform ...lets see what happens.
> 
> Now i just need to find out how to go about making sure my staff can get uif or if the smme will assist with funding.


If this lockdown does not go beyond 5 months then my family and that of my assistant will be ok financially.
After that, we already have plan B in place and that will start after 4 months of lockdown.
It will not be business as usual, but we will be ok.

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## ians

So what are we looking at here...

Most of us have bills to pay... some just bonds ...some credit card debit ...overdrafts ... vehicle HP...there are a few who have something put away for a rainy day ...but i doubt there are many ... i alway know when the economy is in shyte ...i have reps from various companies contacting me to find out if i need anything... when times are good ...they dont answer the phone.... i have been getting a lot of calls from sales reps... i just wish companies would offer better discounts if they dont have to allocate a rep to you. 

Is there anyone who can offer advise on a way forward ... the best route to take ...

do we take the payment holidays ...

do we go the smme route (anyone know what the interest rate will be) 

do we increase our overdrafts and pay ridiculous interest.

do we increase our credit card limits which will result in the basically paying the interest until you can pay off the debt.

take a second bond to get through this and pay those massive fees.

do we just not pay our bills and hope this virus screws everything up so bad that it wouldnt be worth while for the banks to try repossess your house or try take your car.

----------


## GCE

Hi 

As an Electrical contractor we have the ECA and NBCEI making a plan to assist and access the funds from UIF as a bulk application.
As far as I know it is for all contractors registered with the council 
Have a look at the link posted 
https://ecasa.co.za/member-support/l...own-1-04-2020/

I understand that UIF is open to doing bulk applications with employers organization/ bargaining councils  on behalf of there members

----------


## Blurock

> Is there anyone who can offer advise on a way forward


Try and avoid any form of finance that will incur additional interest. Avoid buying anything on a credit card where you will incur the highest interest possible.
Make arrangements with suppliers to extend (interest free) credit. 
Offer special discounts for early settlements, which is a source of cash flow for the short term.
(If you have the financial means, you may also offer to pay your creditors early and get a settlement discount.)
If there is any payment holiday, take it, as cash flow will be very important in the next few months.

Make arrangements with staff to take a temporary reduction in salary (remember to cut back on your own salary and expenses - it works both ways)
Assist staff in applying for UIF or other assistance offered.

Follow up on leads and old customers. That is why companies have "annoying" reps. To remind you that they are still there.
Be the rep for your company.

I am sure the Forum members can add much more and can come up with some novel ideas.

----------

Derlyn (03-Apr-20), SCW (03-Apr-20)

----------


## Gaynor

I am honestly really scared. I'm still working, but my business has just about died. And my husband's employer (he's a buyer in a manufacturing company) was already in trouble before it began and hasn't paid full salaries since January, which means we already cleared out most savings. 

Any suggestions? I'm marketing my business flat out - but I'd appreciate any words of wisdom as to how we are going to get through this.

----------


## Theodore

> I am honestly really scared. I'm still working, but my business has just about died. And my husband's employer (he's a buyer in a manufacturing company) was already in trouble before it began and hasn't paid full salaries since January, which means we already cleared out most savings. 
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm marketing my business flat out - but I'd appreciate any words of wisdom as to how we are going to get through this.


Hi Gaynor. Your fear is understandable. There are a lot of business owners who feel exactly the same as you do right now. What kind of business do you have? And what options have you looked at thus far?

----------


## henry226

Covid-19 will render so many people bankrupt than it will kill!

----------


## adrianh

> Covid-19 will render so many people bankrupt than it will kill!


Agreed - yet the banks don't do anything useful - they just rake in interest and fees while their customers sink in a domino cascade of failure and debt. I think that the banks are THE WORST bunch of PIGS in this entire affair.

----------


## ians

Another 2 weeks ...what a bonus... i was running out of time trying to finish off all the home projects... with only 7 days to go i would never have finished everything... another 2 weeks ...i should get a lot more done.

My veg garden is producing everything from lettuce to mint to carrots you name it... we have so many avos we eat them for breakfast lunch and supper... the monkeys came through today... they cleared out all the ready papaya ...i dont mind sharing with them... so long as they dont come in the house.

For me this is just another hundle in the road... so long as i can stay healthy ...nothing will put me down... i have endued a lot worse... including limping around for 2 years after a bad motor cycle accident which left me physically challenged ...i lost the use of my right arm for a couple years... i just made a plan and got a youngster to work with me (as my hands)...then  many years ago ...business just didnt get momentum from the beginning of the year... by April my electricity and water was cut due to non payment... i was jobbing during this time but the work just wasnt paying all the bills... collected water out the temp. pool ...boiled the water on a 2 plate gas stove i bought ...so that we could have have warm food and hot water ...eventually 8 months later i got a nice job ...worked 20 hours a day for 2 months ...made enough money for my efforts ...settled every single debt and carried on like nothing had happened.

Why i am sharing this with you ...many people are going to experience  hardships... my advice to you ...buckle down... protect your family at what ever cost... dont pay bills until you are forced to ...this whole keep the economy going bullshyte is not going to feed your family when shyte gets real... the government are still drawing wages ...even thought they have forced yu into this situations ...promising the world to everyone...nobody is going to feed your family when the shyte hits the fan....make sure you have a stash of funds in a safe location... right now your health is your number one priority ...without it you are screwed.

The most difficult part is having to take that step back ...you get so use to a lifestyle and the luxuries... loss the expensive which will not directly affect your family ...screw paying school fees if you just cant afford it ...or the insurance... pay what is going to directly affect right now ...who knows what is going to happen in 2 weeks or 2 months or 2 years ...nobody knows.

If you were one of the few people who has a little stash for a rainy day ...lucky you ...ther eis a good chance you are already prepared for what is to come... lets hope it is not hail.

----------

Blurock (13-Apr-20), Christel (11-Apr-20)

----------


## ians

> Agreed - yet the banks don't do anything useful - they just rake in interest and fees while their customers sink in a domino cascade of failure and debt. I think that the banks are THE WORST bunch of PIGS in this entire affair.


You must understand you are a number in a money making system... nothing more nothing less ...you pay you get ...you stop paying they take.

This is the part that makes me laugh... i dont pay my TV license for 10 years (the ex took it with everything else) ...the sheriff arrives at my door to collect ...he walks around to see what he can attach ...hands me the list ...i ask him why there is everything except a TV on the list and why he should take all this stuff for something which is not even in the house? ...the TV ... I take out the document which i got from the police station to say that nothing in the house belongs to me personally ...ooops... I did offer to give him a TV if he could find one on the property.

My point ...they will take your house and sell it for R50 to cover your outstanding balance on your credit card ...if you are going to fall into a deep hole in the next few month ...get smart and understand the rules of the game ...before debt collectors and the rest of the rats come scavenging...they are bullies who take advantage of people....by the way change your number if shyte really gets bad ...because they will harass you till you eventually give in... dont be conned by debt relief companies they are just as bad as the rest of the scavengers.   

IF you are going to loose you vehicle ...never sign the release document the collection agent requests you to sign... make sure you read it properly ...all you are doing is signing to say you will be liable for the outstanding debt once they have unloaded the vehicle at an auction....then they start harassing you again within  2-3 months.

----------


## adrianh

There is a far wider problem to consider with banks - business is a large domino game with little  businesses underpinning larger businesses. When lots of small businesses fail they take large businesses down with them due to the knock on effect of bad debt. If the banks allow small businesses to fail it will increase their own exposure as larger businesses up the chain fail one after another. 

Banks should be supporting small business as well as large business now.

----------


## AndyD

Banks know they'll get bailed out if things go sideways, they always do.

----------


## adrianh

I think that Capitec is going to be hit very hard - they've already been bailed out a couple of times and their main business sector is the low income wage earner. The big banks are immune as you said and they don't care whether their customers make it or not.

----------


## ians

Wow a 33 % drop in their salary ...a mere R66 000.00 of their R200 000.00 salary ...i would be too embarrassed to insult the very people who pay this ridiculous amount of money to me... as they sit at home with a 100 % wage cut until we can scratch and beg for a few pennies to get by. 

Please correct me if i am wrong ...dont forget all the perks... houses ...cars ...security...  still on top of this crazy amount of money in country where people are starving on the streets...on a normal day ...before they they made the decision to prevent the working class from earning a living wages. 

Anyone have a breakdown of why it is necessary for a public servant to earn this kind of money?

----------


## ians

Something i noticed as this year rolled into February ...how many people were already complaining about the lack of work... one of 2 things is going to happen at the end of the lockdown ... either the industry is going to take off with a bang and there is gonna be so much work we are not going to know what to do with ourselves ...or people are gonna hold onto their money and the market is just gonna keep diving ...which is also not a bad thing ...as companies go bust

Property will be cheaper to buy...as the banks try to salvage losses.

Rent will be cheaper...as tenants leave due to non payment.

Equipment will be cheap to buy as companies try unload stuff to survive.

There will be less competition ...so we can start charging more realistic rates.

So it is not all doom and gloom  :Smile:

----------


## Derlyn

> Wow a 33 % drop in their salary ...a mere R66 000.00 of their R200 000.00 salary ...i would be too embarrassed to insult the very people who pay this ridiculous amount of money to me... as they sit at home with a 100 % wage cut until we can scratch and beg for a few pennies to get by. 
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong ...dont forget all the perks... houses ...cars ...security...  still on top of this crazy amount of money in country where people are starving on the streets...on a normal day ...before they they made the decision to prevent the working class from earning a living wages. 
> 
> Anyone have a breakdown of why it is necessary for a public servant to earn this kind of money?


Imagine that ?  Instead of 6 bottles of french champagne a week   ....   only four.    I feel so sorry for them.   Not nice to sukkel.

----------


## Derlyn

> Something i noticed as this year rolled into February ...how many people were already complaining about the lack of work... one of 2 things is going to happen at the end of the lockdown ... either the industry is going to take off with a bang and there is gonna be so much work we are not going to know what to do with ourselves ...or people are gonna hold onto their money and the market is just gonna keep diving ...which is also not a bad thing ...as companies go bust
> 
> Property will be cheaper to buy...as the banks try to salvage losses.
> 
> Rent will be cheaper...as tenants leave due to non payment.
> 
> Equipment will be cheap to buy as companies try unload stuff to survive.
> 
> There will be less competition ...so we can start charging more realistic rates.
> ...


Unless you have a contract with a supermarket ( they are about the only one's making money at the moment ) I'm afraid we are in for a very tough time.

Most of the normal clients will find themselves in the same position as ourselves ( out of pocket with very little, if any, cashflow )

Sorry to be the bringer of bad tidings, but we need to be realistic.

Tough times ahead, I'm afraid.

Cheers & peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## Theodore

*LOCKDOWN DAY 18 REFLECTION*

How do you build a strong mindset?

Right now, arguably an even greater challenge than COVID-19 for most people, is the mindset challenges that they are struggling to deal with. Many people are mentally crippled by fear, anxiety, worry, maybe self-doubt, and various other limiting beliefs triggered by the lockdown situation.

What this does is that it distracts you from focusing on your vision, goals and anything else you want to achieve in your business, career or life.

It is thus imperative that you learn how to build a strong mindset to withstand the negativity and negative influences bombarding us at the moment. Here are a few tips to build a strong mindset:

1. Develop daily mental disciplines such as meditation, gratitude, visualisation, writing your goals down.
2. Listen to motivational messages daily.
3. Avoid negative influences, especially in the first 20 to 30 minutes after waking up.
4. Get regular exercise and watch your health.
5. Develop yourself.
6. Get a professional coach.
7. Develop technical mastery in your field.
8. Be consistent.
9. Be patient.
10.Stay in the hunt.

I hope this helps someone who wants to focus on something constructive and positive, rather than be hamstrung by the challenges and negativities out there.

----------


## ians

> Unless you have a contract with a supermarket ( they are about the only one's making money at the moment ) I'm afraid we are in for a very tough time.


No they are not ...all doctors...nurses ...police...sandf... ministers (taking their R 14 000.00 per/m with a smile) hospitals...security companies...farmers supplying stores...the list is endless.. even the gangs in the cape have figured out a way to distribute products to the community.

For us privileged people who live in our Truman bubble ...life is great... I just wish i had less assets and more liquid cash... i could do this for months ...wake up everyday after 8 am ...have breakfast ...lunch ...dinner and early evening cocktails on the deck ... do odd jobs around the house... when it gets hot ...the aircon goes on ...and it is movie time... then thanks for unlimited...uncapped ...with no FUP ...it talk time ...we call family around the world for a family chat... then i make a point of calling old friends who i havent chatted to for a while... we gona need all those people ... i have even started taking an afternoon siesta  :Wink: 

Tough times ...what tough times ... sleeping in a hole I dug ever night for months while in Angola... not even those were tough times ...just a little more uncomfortable than my bed... I went 28 days without bath ...with only 4 litres of water per day ...sound like a lot but when you have to use the water to drink (in crazy hot temperatures) ...mix with your food ...brush your teeth and bath in it ...it doesnt go far... what is the worse thing that could happen you have to sell everything and have to rent duplex or a flat... that could be tough  :Smile:

----------


## Derlyn

We will speak again after this lockdown is lifted. 

I ain't no flip flopper.

Business is gonna be tough.

I was also in the army. 1230 days.

Cheers & peace out  ...   Derek



*Copied from another forum.  Let it sink in.*

I think the thing most people don’t understand is that the lock down is in place to slow the progression of the disease, NOT to eradicate it by end of may.

I think people are missing the point because they naively think the govt will somehow get rid of it so life goes back to normal. These are people who have ignored the global reality since January. This is the dangerous delusional thinking that Johnny, Themba and Susan come lately’s are applying in their assessment of the situation when advocating we should stop the lockdown because they are literally only waking up to this thing now, or when we were initially shut down. So let’s lift the curtain a bit.

1. Flattening the curve means slowing down the disease so that hospitals can cope with the sick. It does not mean eradicating the disease all together.

2. No government will be able to eradicate the disease this year. It’s here until a cure or a vaccine is found

3. A vaccine is at least a year away. That’s April 2021. The earliest vaccine trials just started late last month. It takes 18 to 24 months to make, test and assess the efficacy of a vaccine. So 1 year is literally a Hail Mary.

4. There is NO going back to normal. Your normal will not exist for at least a year. Economies globally will keep bleeding and we are likely to have rolling lockdowns until a vaccine is found.

5. Even when the ban is lifted, tourism and hospitality industry, and many others will not see an increase in business for at least a year. Until a vaccine is found people will continue to self isolate even when a lock down is lifted.

6. The only reprieve we are going to get is if we have thousands of people who have been infected and recovered and minimum deaths so that we have some level of herd immunity. That is also still a theory that is yet to be proven because some countries think they may be seeing people get reinfected. Even with that in place normal is not feasible because fear still reigns and people will remain isolated until safety is guaranteed- cure or vaccine. Refer to point 3.

7. The above is still 6 months away. We are projected to reach our peak in September. That means, bleeding economy, rolling lockdowns, death and chaos until then.

8. The decisions made in the lockdown like no alcohol and no dog walking or running and no e-commerce are not made with the privileged in mind. They are made with the masses in mind. What you allow in the suburbs you must allow in the townships and those two things look very different in execution.

Now our government is doing the best it can and they have reacted faster than most developed countries. Our progress is still better than most and right now we’re riding the dumb hope that somehow BCG gives us some fighting chance (still unproven).

So please please we all need to do whatever we can to help our neighbors, help each other, support our government and stop having delusional ideas about any level of normalcy at the end of this month. Adjust your projections and hunker down.

This is not a Joke and the shit is not even anywhere near any semblance of real yet.

Normal is dead. Let that sink in. But hope is very much alive!

----------


## ians

By the way ...there is going to be some change from tomorrow... i need to do something about my waist line...i cant see my toe nails anymore... i need to cut back on all my wife and daughters fantastic cooking... and with the easter bunny dumping a bag of eggs ...its easter eggs and chocolate for breakfast ... hot cross buns out the oven for morning and afternoon tea and chocolate brownies for desert  :Frown:

----------


## ians

fact or fiction ?

People say its communist China ...yet since 2014 ...one name keeps popping up all the times ...warning of this virus and stated during an interview where is is investing all his money... to serve humanity 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLoVq_w570c

----------


## adrianh

> fact or fiction ?
> 
> People say its communist China ...yet since 2014 ...one name keeps popping up all the times ...warning of this virus and stated during an interview where is is investing all his money... to serve humanity 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLoVq_w570c


Very interesting but this only holds true if the vaccine is developed and patented by greedy Big Pharma. Lets hope somebody else gets there 1st.

----------


## chris72

hello.Im looking for a company that need some trucks,i have some trucks 34ton side tipper.thanks

----------


## adrianh

> hello.Im looking for a company that need some trucks,i have some trucks 34ton side tipper.thanks


eish...there is always that one guy....

----------


## Derlyn

Paranoia is setting in, guys.

Was called out to an electrical fault in a townhouse complex this morning.
On arrival, I was requested to remove my shoes before entering.

I politely declined and requested that they rather get someone else who will be prepared to work on a DB barefooted.

Like I said. It ain't gonna be easy.

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## adrianh

> Paranoia is setting in, guys.
> 
> Was called out to an electrical fault in a townhouse complex this morning.
> On arrival, I was requested to remove my shoes before entering.
> 
> I politely declined and requested that they rather get someone else who will be prepared to work on a DB barefooted.
> 
> Like I said. It ain't gonna be easy.
> 
> Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek


How do electricians do it in countries like Japan where nobody wears shoes inside?

----------


## Derlyn

> How do electricians do it in countries like Japan where nobody wears shoes inside?


Don't know.  Maybe they've got a different type of electricity there where pliers and screwdrivers also don't need to be insulated.
Unfortunately, our type of electricity doesn't work like that.  :Wink: 

Besides   ....   I might pick up some or other virus from the floor. ( Just to add to the paranoia )

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek.

----------


## ians

> Don't know.  Maybe they've got a different type of electricity there where pliers and screwdrivers also don't need to be insulated.
> Unfortunately, our type of electricity doesn't work like that. 
> 
> Besides   ....   I might pick up some or other virus from the floor. ( Just to add to the paranoia )
> 
> Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek.


Disposable shoe covers.

----------


## adrianh

> Don't know.  Maybe they've got a different type of electricity there where pliers and screwdrivers also don't need to be insulated.
> Unfortunately, our type of electricity doesn't work like that. 
> 
> Besides   ....   I might pick up some or other virus from the floor. ( Just to add to the paranoia )
> 
> Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek.


Interesting...but it is actually rude to wear shoes indoors in some cultures.

----------


## Derlyn

> Interesting...but it is actually rude to wear shoes indoors in some cultures.


I worked in this unit about 5 months ago. Same owners. Nothing to do with culture. Everything to do with paranoia.

Good idea Ians.  Now the million dollar question.  Where to buy ?

Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek.

----------


## adrianh

> I worked in this unit about 5 months ago. Same owners. Nothing to do with culture. Everything to do with paranoia.
> 
> Good idea Ians.  Now the million dollar question.  Where to buy ?
> 
> Cheers and peace out   ...   Derek.


Fair enough. In that case they should make you take all your clothes off - How does the virus know where the shoes end and the jeans begin.....

----------


## ians

Only 1 week left ...for me anyway no matter what happens i will be going back to work on Monday 4 May 2020... i have officially run out of cash flow and to make things worse Ethikweni decided to update my electricity account...the last time they billed me was in 2018...this month they decided it was time to bill me... R26 000.00 fortunately i have been paying all little extra every month and had R10 000.00 credit balance ... but dont have R16000.00 in cash laying around at the moment.   

Like all the people walking along the street digging in the bins this morning... walking up and down my road in groups... the parties happening across the road from my house ...visitors in and out (8 black plastic bags of empty bottles on the road this morning ... taxis full of people... people robbing houses and business... using shopping as an excuse to go for a drive with the wife... this whole shut down is f^&*% joke.

Something just doesnt seem right... only 3635 confirmed ...1055 recovered already and 65 deaths... either it is all bullshyte ...the vaccine we had as kids... the temperature is too hot in SA ...who knows ... something just doesnt seem right.  

With 500 billion rand to blow ...at what price to the country as a whole ... add in a BBB-EE and a few will continue to enjoy the holiday.. while many will struggle to feed their families never mind pay bills at the end of this month.

As the guy cutting the grass this morning said ... what is he gona do with R350 ... he doesnt even know where to start with claiming the from the fund... and even if he did ...who is gona pay for his room (R750  for the month they dont have bond relief) I am pretty much in the same boat... i got bills to pay ...i have had a really awesome month holiday... but it is time to get back to work so i can pay bills.

----------


## Dave A

Even if your industry comes out of lockdown, you can still be hammered by connected party dependencies. For example, given its reliance on the property transfer market, if my electrical company can operate, but Deeds Office doesn't re-open or estate agents can't function and close new deals, the company is still going to be severely negatively impacted.

----------


## ythewait

Corona-virus is main problem for everyone and a lot of who are face this problem and corona-virus spread is emotionally challenging for people, changing day-to-day life in unprecedented ways. All sections of society  including employers and employees  should play a role to protect themselves and each other and help prevent further spread of the disease. WHO is providing advice and updated information on COVID-19, and on how employers can protect their employees, what measures they should take in the workplace and other related factors.

----------


## adrianh

> Even if your industry comes out of lockdown, you can still be hammered by connected party dependencies. For example, given its reliance on the property transfer market, if my electrical company can operate, but Deeds Office doesn't re-open or estate agents can't function and close new deals, the company is still going to be severely negatively impacted.


Another issue is that the demand side is down too. People are simply not spending their money on luxuries because of job losses and fear of further lockdowns. One of my customers is an international food producer and they say that their local demand is down to 30% of what it was before. They are also heavily depended on various other industries such as custom packaging manufacturers and also logistics and transport companies. It is going to take a long time to get that entire infrastructure up and running.

There is another interesting side to this debate - I was speaking to a friend that supplies an industry that is mostly entrepreneur driven industry (kinda like the make your own T-shirts or mugs sort of stuff) - He said that he just had THE BEST month ever. It seems that people are realizing that they should do something for themselves to supplement their income. His products cost anything between R30k and R200k so people are investing heavily in the future. We spoke at great length and I can see the opportunities in joining forces with him. I think that there is money to be made if one supplies products or services to those who are keen on getting their own home industries off the ground.

----------


## zomes

Unfortunately, this virus has greatly affected all areas of business worldwide. Time is not the easiest, and many have to survive.

----------


## adrianh

> Unfortunately, this virus has greatly affected all areas of business worldwide. Time is not the easiest, and many have to survive.


I would rephrase this to: "The IDIOTIC over-the-top stupid response to the Covid-19 virus by some governments is destroying many businesses"

----------


## ians

Trying to be the responsible employer ... getting a little tired of wasting time trying to claim UIF for my emplyees 

"Sorry your session has timed out"

----------


## Theodore

Things certainly have been very difficult and challenging for a lot of small businesses. And I do agree that the response of some governments has not been well considered at all, especially regarding the impact of that response on small businesses. But, shifting focus a bit, what has worked for your businesses during this time, despite the challenges and problems? And what are the top 3 biggest challenges your business has had to deal with since the pandemic and lockdown started?

----------


## Blurock

> Things certainly have been very difficult and challenging for a lot of small businesses. And I do agree that the response of some governments has not been well considered at all, especially regarding the impact of that response on small businesses. But, shifting focus a bit, what has worked for your businesses during this time, despite the challenges and problems? And what are the top 3 biggest challenges your business has had to deal with since the pandemic and lockdown started?


One of the biggest problems is the effect of lock-down on the supply chain. We will experience the domino effect of travel restrictions and closed factories for a considerable time. No use opening your factory if raw materials are not available. Depending on the industry that you are in, you may gain or lose all. The hospitality industry for one has suffered to the extent that some establishments have closed, while others with political connections (although substandard and not fit for human occupation) have flourished.
The demand curve of certain products will fall as people have less or no disposable income and are now just focusing on survival. The ban on imports have forced buyers to source locally. Hopefully, people will now look at the labels and bar codes and continue to support locally manufactured products. South African bar codes start with 600 or 601. Prefix 690 to 699 belong to Chinese companies, but be aware that many global manufacturers such as Nike have a US bar code, but outsource to China or other countries.

One good thing that have come out of this, is that people are now more aware of their environment and also the suffering of people affected. I hear and see stories of people sharing or helping where they can and am amazed by how friendly people in our community greet each other when exercising outside. Previously we just ignored each other without greeting.

----------


## ians

Its good to see this virus has rooted out a lot of unregistered busineses ... tax dodgers ... companies who have failed to pay over UIF ... People who have been skimming under the radar ... it seems they are working hard to target these businesses and attempting to collect outstanding revenue. 

So if you got suckered into applying for relief ... be aware they have the best hounds out to make sure all you are up to date with everything. 

Dont forget to pay your UIF  :Wink:

----------

